# Butt pads



## Guest

So after today of landing on my butt 3 times all from 2-3 foot drops i think its a good idea to get some protection. Any recommendations for butt pads? I'm pretty much looking for something that offers good protection while still being low profile and not uncomfortable.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Demon Shield Low Hardtail Padded Shorts, 2009

I take the thigh plates off, but leave the hardtail pad on. Worth its weight in gold, has saved my ass more times than Preparation H.


----------



## AZred60

CBSSportsStore.com - McDavid Adult HexPad Football Compression Girdle

mcdavid football hexpad girdle. have used it for a while now. comfy all day, and it keeps you dry. (the pic shows it with thigh pads, but it does not come with those) pretty cheap too. all the padding is really flexible you really kinda forget you have it on


----------



## v-verb

after bashing my butt again or the rock hard manmade snow and pulling my hip last week I wimped out and got some RED total impact shorts R.E.D. Protection . I'm still healing so I'll let you know next week how they work out


----------



## Guest

crash pads 1600 are the best. low pro and fit well.


----------



## Guest

check out crash pads- www,crash-pads.com - good tailbone and hip protection dont restrict movement. style 2500 and 6100 and 2200 are the best i think.


----------



## Guest

oops i messed up the address - Home they original manufactures of crash pads.


----------



## [email protected]

MunkySpunk said:


> Demon Shield Low Hardtail Padded Shorts, 2009
> 
> I take the thigh plates off, but leave the hardtail pad on. Worth its weight in gold, has saved my ass more times than Preparation H.


Do they restrict your movement?


----------



## Guest

no. Made to be restriction free- that is what is different about them. each pad is scored for flexibility where you actually move.


----------



## RaID

I run some sixsixone pads theyre great, plus they keep your butt warmer everytime you sit on the snow


----------



## boymonkey

check out azzpadz. Ive used the red total impact and the protec one. I think the red made me hurt myself even more. Wasnt comfy and didnt provide any protection. azzpadz are comfy and its low profile. Def much better than the red impact shorts if your looking for butt protection. If you want protection on the thighs and hips look at something else. But for pure tailbone and butt protection azzpadz is the way to go.


----------



## malte

Damnit!
Xsportsprotective/UPS won't ship to PO's and that's all i got - what to do?


----------



## w3iiipu

[email protected] said:


> Do they restrict your movement?


no they dont...and others cant really tell that u have it on.

id recommend the demon hard tail too...i dont use the thigh plate as well.
________
ROLL BLUNTS


----------



## [email protected]

def looking into it. They don't have the 2009 hardtail but they do have the 2009 padded on a closeout. I might just get the 2010 with the hardtail


----------



## Penguin

I tried the Demon shorts on a couple weeks ago. The tailbone pad kept sliding down. No thanks.


----------

